# The New Head of the Compact Class: The Audi A1 quattro



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi is crowning its successful A1 model series with an exclusive top-of-the-line model. The dynamic A1 quattro, limited to just 333 units, moves to the head of the compact class. Its two-liter, turbocharged engine produces 188 kW (256 hp) and 350 Nm (258.15 lb-ft) of torque, which is delivered to all four wheels. The Audi A1 quattro sprints from zero to 100 km/h (62.14 mph) in 5.7 seconds and has a top speed of 245 km/h (152.24 mph).

The A1 quattro is powered by the 2.0 TFSI engine. The 1,984 cc, four-cylinder engine combines gasoline direct injection with turbocharging in the classic Audi manner. Among its highlights are the adjustable intake cam shaft and the two balance shafts, which ensure smooth operation. Maximum torque of 350 Nm (258.15 lb-ft) is continuously available between 2,500 and 4,500 rpm, and peak power (188 kW/256 hp) is developed at 6,000 rpm.

* Full Story *


----------



## Djibril (Jul 31, 2008)

The back end isn't quite doing it for me, but that wouldn't make me say no if someone happened to give me the keys to one.


----------



## jsmBora1.8T (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm so disappointed that we can not get the A1 here in the states. As a TT owner this would be my perfect commuter car.


----------



## jimtunes (Mar 29, 2010)

It's a shame that VW/Audi chooses to keep so many of their best products out of our hands.


----------



## ElevatedGaze (Jan 18, 2005)

The Scirroco and now this, 2 legit cars that I would buy if available in the states. Oh well, I'd have a hard time making room in my stable anyway :laugh:


----------



## rabazaes (Apr 26, 2007)

Does this mean the S1 will be even hotter????


----------



## euromaxituning (May 30, 2004)

Djibril said:


> The back end isn't quite doing it for me, but that wouldn't make me say no if someone happened to give me the keys to one.


This comment was so predictable, it's also comical that it's the first post.

I like the back end, I love the abstract look to it. It's distinctive and bold. Take that away and you might as well buy an A3 or any other hatch.


----------



## gingerly (May 15, 2006)

Very cool, though I could do without the "boy racer" fin. I prefer the smaller fin on the S1...


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

:heart:


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

Audi & VW .... Please stop torturing us with cool new vehicles that never see streets in the US!


----------



## milksteaks (Mar 29, 2011)

WOW!! That's damn hot! Really digging the size of this thing! I've got a deposit on a Golf R here in Canada, and I would absolutely get this instead if it were available here. Audi is such a tease!

Diggin the rims and the blacked out area around the tail light.... totally gives the car a retro feel. And look at that front fascia! 

The rear wing is a little too much though... I like the contrast between the wing and the black roof, but it needs to be half the size. And not really feeling the red tach and the red accent in the head lights.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

very noice, once we stop churning out giant trucks here maybe cars like this will appear stateside


----------



## RAD32 (Dec 21, 2004)

Yes, REALLY stop showing us the cool cars I can't buy. (oh, wait , That "VAG" WON"T LET ME BUY)


----------



## rexxmann (Sep 4, 2002)

I love the wheels. I doubt Audi could bring this exact car over for less than $35k which would make it nearly impossible to sell. I'd love to get my hands on a TDI version of these for somewhere in the low $20k range if that's possible. Would be a fun, awesome commuter car. I'd also like to see actual photographs of a production car. These shots all look like CGI to me.


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

Love it love it love it. 

I would buy this in a heart beat.


----------



## JETTAWOLFS98 (Aug 13, 2002)

Even México have it :facepalm:

http://www.audi.com.mx/mx/brand/es2/Modelos/a1/A1.html


----------



## avw4me (Aug 4, 2000)

JETTAWOLFS98 said:


> Even México have it :facepalm:
> 
> http://www.audi.com.mx/mx/brand/es2/Modelos/a1/A1.html


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

A possible Fiat 500 Abrath fighter? :sly:


----------



## annagrenier99 (Dec 24, 2011)

*The audi A1*

i like your thread i wish you mention more new lattest stuff.. 
Thank you


----------



## wildhare (Feb 15, 2002)

Other than Ronald McDonald creating the paint sceme ... I love it! Now Audi pull yer head out of yer ass and bring it the USA!


----------



## borapumpkin (Nov 23, 2005)

i'd be better off if they would just stop marketing these things to people who can't have them. i mean, do they don't air american healthcare commercials in africa do they????


----------



## MeineFolks'wagen (May 8, 2002)

Yay! The U.S. gets the finger again! And people wonder why I don't own a VW anymore......


----------



## WoodOne337 (Nov 23, 2003)

I like it as it is. :thumbup:


----------



## nastybags (Nov 29, 2005)

Wow I want this car


----------



## CriscoVW (Dec 4, 2011)

JETTAWOLFS98 said:


> Even México have it :facepalm:
> 
> http://www.audi.com.mx/mx/brand/es2/Modelos/a1/A1.html


It looks like a much different car, performance-wise in MX:
http://www.audi.com.mx/etc/medialib...s_2012.Par.0001.File.pdf/precios_a1_ene12.pdf

only a top-end hp of 185....still though...


----------



## vwisthebest (Sep 17, 2003)

CriscoVW said:


> It looks like a much different car, performance-wise in MX:
> http://www.audi.com.mx/etc/medialib...s_2012.Par.0001.File.pdf/precios_a1_ene12.pdf
> 
> only a top-end hp of 185....still though...


That webpage only contains "regular" normal production A1 models that have been available already.


----------



## tadicdx (Jul 2, 2007)

I don't get it. Audi is well established in the US and refuses to bring the little hatch over. Fiat jumped through major hoops to get their tiny 500 over here. I could see the A1 selling like hotcakes. I guess it's time to get excited about the Abarth...


----------



## 85GTI (Dec 19, 2000)

RAD32 said:


> Yes, REALLY stop showing us the cool cars I can't buy. (oh, wait , That "VAG" WON"T LET ME BUY)


My wife looked over and saw that line above. She thought someone was referring to their wife as a VAG! I told her yes, they were.


----------



## Badvibe (Feb 16, 2008)

love it. Love the wing on the back too. I’d have to drive one against the R I’ve got on order to decide. I might just have to move to Germany if they’re going to keep teasing us with awesome cars. How much is rosetta stone?

Is this how the rest of the world gets back at Americans?! Here’s a cool car, but you can’t have it...:banghead:


----------



## silverbulletvw1 (Aug 19, 2011)

I love the looks. The front lights remind me a little bit of BMW and the back which I'm REALLY fond of reminds me a bit of the boxy B4 rear and a bit Vanagon in modern form. I personally love it, and it comes with a proper size fuel efficient motor too. If they brought this to the US with a 1.6 or 2.0 TDI I'd be all over it.

After doing a google image search it looks like they dropped the sleek square look to the rear lights. They look more streched on the sides... unless that black strip on the rear is making an illusion in the above linked images.

Ace review:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sjz0ZltU748


----------



## applen (Sep 27, 2005)

do want!

we need more small cars over here so badly. and i'm glad that a market for them is developing. but i can't imagine this making it over here especially since it's a run of 333 units.

i'm so impressed they are putting the golf R drivetrain in such a small package. i can has new dream car?

with these underpinnings i can't say i care as much about the design of the exterior. that said i could do without the red "wing" in the headlights. everything else is a go, including the boy-racer rear spoiler!:thumbup:

yes, i cannot wait to see what the S1 will have over this. maybe that one will be expensive enough to bring over ((still dreaming)).


----------



## 85GTI (Dec 19, 2000)

joedubbs said:


> very noice, once we stop churning out giant trucks here maybe cars like this will appear stateside


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

applen said:


> do want!
> 
> yes, i cannot wait to see what the S1 will have over this. maybe that one will be expensive enough to bring over ((still dreaming)).


I'm not exactly sure what to expect here. I know an S1 was more than being considered because I've seen the prototype S1 gauges in an A1 mule in Ingolstadt. However, I'd have expected the S1 to be this drivetrain and I'm not sure what engine they'd have in the mix that's more powerful than this one yet not the 2.5T which would be the assumed engine for an RS 1.

Also, there've been theories in the enthusiast communities that Audi might have reconsidered the use of the name S1 because its use in Audi lore was applied to the Sport quattro... a decidedly different car and position in the Audi lineup.


----------



## Mister MK4 (Sep 3, 2000)

love it! the wheels totally do it for me.


----------



## quattive (Oct 8, 2009)

*why oh why won't they bring this here *


----------



## nomad1721 (Apr 4, 2005)

I WANT those wheels!


----------



## A320FlyGuy (Sep 21, 2010)

It really sucks that we don't get any of the cool European vehicles in North America...I would have sold a kidney, my right arm and my first born if I could have purchased a Lupo GTI in North America. 

When I fly overseas for work, if I have a decent layover I will make a point of going to the nearest dealer and trying a European VW or Audi on for size....it makes the products that we drive over here seem dull as dishwater....


----------



## Heinrich (Jul 14, 1999)

Is this "Polo" sized or "GTI" / "A3" sized? 

So frustrated with all the models, I can't get what I want here in the States....Unless I save up for an S4.


----------



## quattive (Oct 8, 2009)

Heinrich said:


> Is this "Polo" sized or "GTI" / "A3" sized?
> 
> So frustrated with all the models, I can't get what I want here in the States....Unless I save up for an S4.


polo


----------



## stevewatson (Mar 13, 2012)

its really compaq


----------



## chicguy (Feb 3, 2012)

love it! I decided to buy it!


----------

